# Best place to get Fake (cheap) plants



## gplv (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

Newbie here, recently got into this.  I have a 10g tank with 5 adult guppies (2 males, 3 females). I got 1 6"x8" "carpet" type plastic plant for the fry and some tall ones. I am looking for more plants to fill up my aquarium mainly for two reasons:
1. More places for the fry to hide.
2. More places for the females to hide, the males dont leave them alone for a minute ... 

Whats the best/cheapest place to get fake (plastic) plants from? I've been to Big Als, Walmart, Aquapets so far. I would really appreciate your advice, thanks! 
--------
vaporizer reviews


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

To be honest, I used to think that plastic plants were the way to go, however, I've been converted to the live plant group 

In my opinion, live plants are approximately the same price as the plastic plants, but sometimes you might be able to find someone that is willing to give you some clippings since the extra plants would have gone into the waste anyway. If that's the case, then you can plant them, and watch them grow.

Of course, that's assuming you want to grow live plants (i.e. there is the requirement for light, etc).


----------



## gplv (Feb 5, 2008)

i have never tried to keep live plants in my tank, ..
Are live plants easy to maintain? Do they survive? How should i take care of live plants with my guppies, so they all live long and well?
________
GT185


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

what kind of lights do you have on your tank? Do you have a heater? 

once we know that someone can give you great plant recomendations...

i feel much the same about Dark, even if i dont have enough to fill the tank with live i usually have some sort of live plant in there


----------



## gplv (Feb 5, 2008)

i do not have lights yet, buy i plan to buy one very soon. and i dont have a heater, and i dont intend to buy a heater..
i only have a filter, some gravel, and plastic plants right now.
________
iolite reviews


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Live plants are your friends. Think about all that fish waste from the guppies. The live plants will help you deal with that and take that nutrient away from the algae, thus keeping your tank cleaner and more lifelike at the same time.


----------



## gplv (Feb 5, 2008)

ok ! but what i'm asking is are they easier to maintain? i want a practical answer!
________
vapor genie


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

They are easy to maintain. 
Plants need light, nutrient, water, and carbon dioxide. 

You will get plenty of nutrient from the guppy waste and extra food.

Water is not a problem.

CO2 will diffuse into the water at a decent rate. More that suitable for most plants. ie no extra equipment needed. 

Light is basically all you need to worry about. Full spectrum light is what you need here. I will let others offer you equipment tips but I swear by the T5 Aqualights by Coralife. A bit expensive but they last a long time, they do not as hot and really low profile fixture.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Whereabouts are you?

I have a lot of plant clippings I can give for free.

They are the same plants I started with. As long as you have some light on a timer, do a little bit of research, they will grow very quickly.

In general, if plants do well, so will your fish. Fish tend to live longer in tanks w/ plants. So pretty much great for almost any fish.

I invested $3 into 4-5 stems of a plant in September. Now I have over 100 stems from those few stems.


----------



## gplv (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm on the east (Morningside+401). Thanks for the offer, as soon as I get a hood/light for my tank I'll take you up on the offer. 
________
RC71


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Somtimes i find online to be cheaper  You could try Mops.ca


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

gplv said:


> I'm on the east (Morningside+401). Thanks for the offer, as soon as I get a hood/light for my tank I'll take you up on the offer.


I got to school at UTSC, morningside/ellesmere/military trail.
Just shoot me a PM and I can drop off a bunch of plants.


----------

